# Herping trip, NE victorian highlands 20/03/2010



## reptilerob (Mar 21, 2010)

My wife Rett82 and myself spent a rare kid free day together yesterday to do a bit of herping. I wont go into too many details, but here a few photos from the day.
First reptile we saw was a skink, probably a water skink running across the road and into some bushes.






The Rett82 found this colourful little sking near a rocky outcrop. Neither of us have ever seen one like this before, if anybody knows what it is, please feel free to tell us.





As always, at our favourite herping spot there was plenty of Jacky dragons and Cunninghams skinks,















This was easily the fattest Cunninghams skink i have ever seen!!!





Then we headed further east, over the divide into gippsland flowing streams looking for water dragons. Although we saw 3 or 4, I only found this one to photograph, the rest were all too quick to hide!!!
A baby gippsland water dragon,


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 21, 2010)

At one stage, i had a Jacky dragon posing for a photo about 5 meters to my left, and a cunninghams skink just climbing out of his cave 5 meters to my right, then this butterfly landed right beside my foot!! I didnt know which one to photograph first!!

Hopefully Rett82 will have some more photos to add when she gets back on wednesday.


----------



## rett82 (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome photo's Reptilerob. I especially like the water dragon. Gorgeous little water dragon he is. I should have posted my photo's but it was a while ago now.


----------



## kupper (Apr 1, 2010)

The mystery skink is ctenotus taeniolatus


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 1, 2010)

rett82 said:


> Awesome photo's Reptilerob. I especially like the water dragon. Gorgeous little water dragon he is. I should have posted my photo's but it was a while ago now.


 
Do you call your husband Reptilerob at home? :lol:

Nice photos and a nice looking Cunningham's!


----------



## rett82 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hahahaha Mattsnake. No not at home just on this website.


----------



## gus11 (Apr 1, 2010)

great photos, where are the victorian highlands?

Gus


----------

